
Bank of America opens branches without employees - prostoalex
http://www.reuters.com/article/us-bank-of-america-idUSKBN15M2DY?utm_campaign=trueAnthem:+Trending+Content&utm_content=589a52a004d30155198d105c&utm_medium=trueAnthem&utm_source=facebook
======
dajohnson89
I am a very happy Bank of America customer. Their app is one of the best apps
I've ever used, period.

But when I go to a branch, I want to see a person. This is my money were
dealing with here. If I'm making a cash deposit, or exchanging currency or
whatever, there needs to be a human there to make sure the count is right, and
just smile and thank me for the business. Can BofA really not scrape together
the $30/hr or whatever it pays the tellers? If my local branch got rid of
tellers, I'd start looking for different banks.

~~~
bko
Sure, you prefer to deal with real people and many people share your
preference. Banks know this and do keep tellers in most locations. However,
much of America is under banked, especially poor neighborhoods. High costs
prevent banks from opening up branches in these neighborhoods. Any efforts to
bring costs down should be met with applause as this will open up low cost
banking to many new customers and compete with higher cost financial service
providers like payday loans.

~~~
dajohnson89
I highly doubt any cost savings will be routed to anyone but shareholders.

